# Pendant lighting placement choices.



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Door #2. Light travels at 186,000 miles per second, so the spacing may not be critical. I would like more edge lighting, but depending on the bulb array, how much of a cone will it send out and how wide?


----------



## 3onthetree (Dec 7, 2018)

Probably minimal difference to the eye, but if have to choose I'm probably for closer together as it matches the natural seating position better. The other issue is can you get a long enough rod kit for your vaulted ceiling height and where are you placing the lights with regards to depth of bartop + stepped down 24" sink counter.


----------



## wraiththe (Sep 27, 2011)

I was planning on putting the lights in-line with the wall divider. I am not sure how high off the counter is std distance. We have not been able to find pendant lights we really like yet.


----------

